

Ask HN:  Any non tech/non software Hacker News sites? - mpg33

I like Hacker News but it is mostly software tech companies.
======
kefs
reddit.com has a subreddit for just about every single subcategory you can
think of

~~~
dholowiski
Yes, and the vast majority have nothing to do with tech, and some of them,
even the more obscure ones, have large, involved communities.

~~~
mpg33
What are some?

~~~
dholowiski
What are you interested in? The ones I participate in areas very niche. It's
hard to say because it's like recommending a specific Web sites on the
Internet. Just pick a topic and search.

